# Star Trek : Compendium Edition on Blu-ray/DVD Sept 9th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

DIRECTOR J.J. ABRAMS’ PHENOMENAL BLOCKBUSTERS ARRIVE IN THE ULTIMATE BLU-RAY™ SET SEPTEMBER 9, 2014


Both Feature Films—Including the IMAX Version of Star Trek Into Darkness—
Plus Previously Released Bonus Material and Additional Never-Before-Seen Footage Debut in Four-Disc Set


HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Director J.J. Abrams’ global sensations Star Trek and Star Trek Into Darkness set a course for the ultimate home entertainment package in STAR TREK: THE COMPENDIUM, arriving September 9, 2014 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The set includes four Blu-ray Discs with both films in sparkling high definition and the IMAX version of Star Trek Into Darkness, Digital HD copies of both films, plus previously released bonus material, including the Star Trek Into Darkness director’s commentary. STAR TREK: THE COMPENDIUM also boasts never-before-released footage from Star Trek Into Darkness including a gag reel and new behind-the-scenes featurettes. This comprehensive four-disc set will be offered for the suggested retail price of $39.99. 

STAR TREK: THE COMPENDIUM Four-Disc Blu-ray Set
The STAR TREK Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital with English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 7.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The four-disc set includes access to a Digital HD copy of each film, as well as the following:

*Disc 1*
•	Star Trek in high definition
•	Commentary by J.J. Abrams, Bryan Burk, Alex Kurtzman, Damon Lindelof and Roberto Orci
*Disc 2*
•	To Boldly Go— Taking on the world’s most beloved science fiction franchise was no small mission. Director J.J. Abrams, writers Roberto Orci and Alex Kurtzman, producer Damon Lindelof, and executive producer Bryan Burk talk about the many challenges they faced and their strategy for success.
o	Branching Pods:
-	The Shatner Conundrum
-	Red Shirt Guy
-	The Green Girl
-	Trekker Alert!
•	Casting— The producers knew their greatest task was finding the right cast to reprise these epic roles. The cast, for their part, talk about the experience of trying to capture the essence of these mythic characters. The piece concludes with a moving tribute to Leonard Nimoy.
•	A New Vision— J.J. Abrams’ vision was not only to create a Star Trek that was a bigger, more action-packed spectacle, but also to make the spectacle feel real. Every aspect of production—from unique locations to the use of classic Hollywood camera tricks—was guided by this overall objective.
o	Branching Pods:
-	Savage Pressure
•	Starships—Abrams and production designer Scott Chambliss were careful to pay tribute to the design of the original Enterprise, but they also wanted to make it futuristic and cool for a modern audience. This chapter focuses on the unique stories behind the creation of the film’s starships.
o	Branching Pods:
-	Warp Explained
-	Paint Job
-	Bridge Construction Accelerated
-	The Captain’s Chair
-	Button Acting 101
-	Narada Construction Accelerated
-	Shuttle Shuffle
•	Aliens— Designers Neville Page and Joel Harlow talk about the hurdles they faced creating new alien species, recreating the Romulans and Vulcans, and designing the terrifying creatures on Delta Vega for the new Star Trek.
o	Branching Pods:

-	The Alien Paradox
-	Big-Eyed Girl
-	Big Bro Quinto
-	Klingons
-	Drakoulias Anatomy 101
•	Planets— From the frozen landscape of Delta Vega to the desert plains of Vulcan, Scott Chambliss and the art department had a number of radically different planets to create. Abrams’ desire to shoot on real locations whenever possible led the production team to a number of strange and surprising locations.
o	Branching Pods:
-	Extra Business
-	Confidentiality
•	Props and Costumes— Property master Russell Bobbitt had the unique challenge of designing props that were both true to the original series and pertinent to today’s technology. Likewise, costume designer Michael Kaplan talks about how he designed costumes that paid homage to what came before yet were relevant and timeless.
o	Branching Pods:
-	Klingon Wardrobe
•	Ben Burtt and the Sounds of Star Trek— When famed sound designer Ben Burtt was hired to create sounds for the first Star Wars film, he took his inspiration from the original “Star Trek” series. Burtt jumped at the opportunity to pay tribute to the sounds that sparked his career with the sounds he created for the new Star Trek.
•	Score— As a fan of the original series, composer Michael Giacchino embraced the challenge of creating new music for Star Trek while preserving the spirit of Alexander Courage’s celebrated theme. 
•	Gene Roddenberry’s Vision— J.J. Abrams, Leonard Nimoy, previous Star Trek writers and producers, and scientific consultant Carolyn Porco describe and commend the optimistic and enduring vision of Gene Roddenberry.	
•	Deleted Scenes with Optional Commentary
•	Starfleet Vessel Simulator—Explore extensive data on the U.S.S. Enterprise and the Romulan ship, the Narada. Submerse yourself in breathtaking 360° views and close-ups and review detailed tech information.
•	Gag Reel
•	Trailers

*Disc 3*
•	Star Trek Into Darkness IMAX Version in high definition
•	Enhanced Commentary

*Disc 4*
•	The Voyage Begins…Again – Go behind-the-scenes as filming begins on the next Star Trek adventure.
•	Creating the Red Planet – Experience the creation of a never-before-seen alien world, as featured in the action-packed opening sequence of the film.
•	Introducing the Villain
•	Rebuilding the Enterprise – See the design and construction of a bigger, interconnected Enterprise set.
•	National Ignition Facility: Home of the Core – Location shooting at the National Ignition Facility.
•	Attack on Starfleet – Go behind the scenes with the cast and filmmakers and witness the creation of the shocking attack on Starfleet Headquarters.
•	Aliens Encountered – The design and application of alien makeup.
•	The Klingon Home World – Discover the stunning world of Kronos, and see how the filmmakers reinvented the Klingons for a new generation.
•	The Enemy of My Enemy – Find out how, and why, the identity of the film’s true villain was kept a mystery to the very end.
•	Vengeance is Coming – A comprehensive look at the design and production surrounding the black ship.
•	Ship to Ship – An in-depth and thrilling look at the filming of the iconic space jump sequence, which both defied the laws of physics and pushed the limits of visual effects.
•	Mr. Spock and Mr. Spock – Leonard Nimoy makes a cameo appearance and reflects on his history with Trek.
•	Down with the Ship – Discover the stunt & VFX work involved to make the Enterprise roll over.
•	Kirk and Spock – Explore the dynamic relationship between the film’s heroes.
•	Brawl by the Bay – Sit in with Zachary Quinto and Benedict Cumberbatch as they revisit their intense preparation for the film’s breathtaking climax.
•	Continuing the Mission – An inspiring look at the partnership between the film’s crew and the organization that assists returning veterans to find meaningful ways to contribute on the home front.
•	Unlocking the Cut – A discussion with the film editors about their monumental task.
•	The Sounds of Music (and FX) – A discussion with film composer Michael Giacchino and sound designer Ben Burtt.
•	Visual Affection – A comprehensive look at the creation and implementation of visual effects.
•	Safety First – A prank pulled on the cast.
•	Theatrical Trailers
•	Deleted Scenes
•	NEW! Gag Reel
•	NEW! Fitting the Future—A look at the film’s out-of-this-world costumes.
•	NEW! Property of Starfleet—Sourcing and tracking the film’s myriad props.


The STAR TREK: THE COMPENDIUM Blu-ray set available for purchase includes Digital Versions of both films that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a new way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 



STAR TREK: THE COMPENDIUM
Street Date: September 9, 2014
SRP: $39.99 U.S. 
Runtime: 126 minutes (Star Trek)
131 minutes (Star Trek Into Darkness)
U.S. Rating: PG-13 for sci-fi action and violence and brief sexual content (Star Trek)
PG-13 for intense sequences of sci-fi action and violence (Star Trek Into Darkness)
Canadian Rating:	PG for violence and coarse language (Star Trek)
PG not recommended for young children for violence and language that may offend (Star Trek Into Darkness)


----------

